# To add to the list of things people have PM in them.



## rewalston (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 4 coins that I purchased, no way in hell would I melt them, they are proof US coins in plastic protectors. Each "coin" is 4 ounces of pure silver, one has been plated with Platinum, one no plate just the silver and two (including a Sacajawea dollar) are gold plated. I'll see if I can find them and post a picture, they are beautiful. As I said I would never think about melting them or refining into their prospective metals much too beautiful and valuable for that. They are in a velvet lined case and come with certificates of authenticity.

Rusty


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 13, 2011)

rewalston said:


> I have 4 coins that I purchased, no way in hell would I melt them, they are proof US coins in plastic protectors. Each "coin" is 4 ounces of pure silver, one has been plated with Platinum, one no plate just the silver and two (including a Sacajawea dollar) are gold plated. I'll see if I can find them and post a picture, they are beautiful. As I said I would never think about melting them or refining into their prospective metals much too beautiful and valuable for that. They are in a velvet lined case and come with certificates of authenticity.
> 
> Rusty





Ummmm, sorry but I don't think there is any gold on those Sacagawea dollars? Unless you got one that someone plated after it left the mint?
Composition	Core: 100% Cu
Cladding: 88.5% Cu, 6% Zn, 3.5% Mn, 2% Ni

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacagawea_dollar

I've purchased several badly worn or damaged gold coins with the thought of melting them someday if need be (damaged usually meaning holed, edge dings or bends from being held in a bezel, or as jewelry having been soldered to a ring or a hang loop soldered to an edge). I've also bought a few decent to good condition foreign gold coins such as English half and full Sovereigns, Mexican pesos (2, 2.5, 5, 20) and Chinese Panda 1/20 ounce coins. Basically whatever appeals to me at the time that I can get below the spot price or even a little above spot for more popular coins in good condition. My Mexican 20 Peso coin with the Aztec calendar on it is quite nice looking and I only paid $700 for it (16.666 Grams of .900 gold). Real US gold coins would be nice to have but they tend to command too much of a premium price for my budget, so I only have a couple. And I would never buy any of the dozens of fake coins being pushed on Ebay such as "Clad" or "Layered" coins, "Mini Coins", or "Replica Coins", any more than I'd buy the fake gold flakes there.

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry I missed the part where you said 4 ounces of silver each. So they must be quite large for coins. Those must have been some sort of specially minted commemoratives or something?


----------



## rewalston (Aug 13, 2011)

I think so, once I figure out where I put them (too much moving around) I'll get a picture of them and post it. I do know that the two are gold plated and one is platinum plated, the last one might be just pure silver or with nickel plate, I can't remember.

Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally found the coins that I mentioned. They are One Quarter Pound coins from The Washington Mint. Each has a certificate of authenticity and comes in a nice presentation case. Below are pictures, sorry that the quality is crappy, still learning my new cellphone.

Rusty


----------



## mls26cwru (Aug 24, 2013)

um... i think you may be wrong on what you got. the first looks like a walking liberty silver round. the sacagewia dollar i think is actually gold plated clad. the statue of liberty head i am pretty sure is a platinum coin. and the last one is a standing liberty gold coin... i am fairly certain that's what they are unless maybe you got them as a set that specifically said they were clad... but all the bullion coins look like the real thing. you might have a good bit of value in those coins.

if they are indeed bullion coins, the should give a monitary value on the back... for platinum, $10 is 1/10th oz, $25 is 1/4oz, $50 is 1/2oz, and $100 is a full oz. 

For gold, its $5 is 1/10th, $10 is 1/4, $25 is 1/2, and $50 is a full oz.


----------



## ilikesilver (Aug 24, 2013)

I buy regurally from the mint, this is a special commerative set they did in 2000. It is exactly what he says it is. 1/4 POUND EACH. They were designed to look exactly like the original coins, which is something the mint does on a regular basis, much like the buffalo nickel, that you can buy that is one pound of silver, a exact replica of the original coin. beautiful set by the way. th


----------



## mls26cwru (Aug 24, 2013)

ilikesilver said:


> I buy regurally from the mint, this is a special commerative set they did in 2000. It is exactly what he says it is. 1/4 POUND EACH. They were designed to look exactly like the original coins, which is something the mint does on a regular basis, much like the buffalo nickel, that you can buy that is one pound of silver, a exact replica of the original coin. beautiful set by the way. th




ahhh... okay. I was unaware of the set. I know they looked exactly like they were supposed to... and usually the clad coins are 'funny' looking. It is a nice looking set though. 8)


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 24, 2013)

I had an opportunity to buy a silver 1 pound Morgan dollar replica, but it was plated..


----------

